# Lumia 1020 help upgrading form 8.1 to 10



## ssmb212 (Aug 14, 2016)

Greetings, i have a lumia 1020 which since last september had windows 10 preview installed and updated all the way through 1607 with no problems. After a year and lot of junk apps started to become bit of sluggish so i did an image restore to its original os 8.1 cyan and wanted to do a clean update all to 1607. Apparently microsoft disabled all the non supported devices from the preview update so now i am stuck with 8.1 cyan or denim at best.
Is there any possible way to get back to windows 10 that works for lumia 1020 on cyan or denim?
Maybe an .ffu rom image saved backed up by someone ?
Any registry hacks/mods will work to upgrading to win 10 from my current os?
Any other way that i am not aware of? 
Maybe something like this http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/windows-10-mobile-lumia-630-t3438107 ???

The original thread i made its on the appropriate phone section here http://forum.xda-developers.com/lumia-1020/help/lumia-1020-upgrade-win-8-1-to-win-10-t3439360

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stealing_heart (Aug 14, 2016)

ssmb212 said:


> Greetings, i have a lumia 1020 which since last september had windows 10 preview installed and updated all the way through 1607 with no problems. After a year and lot of junk apps started to become bit of sluggish so i did an image restore to its original os 8.1 cyan and wanted to do a clean update all to 1607. Apparently microsoft disabled all the non supported devices from the preview update so now i am stuck with 8.1 cyan or denim at best.
> Is there any possible way to get back to windows 10 that works for lumia 1020 on cyan or denim?
> Maybe an .ffu rom image saved backed up by someone ?
> Any registry hacks/mods will work to upgrading to win 10 from my current os?
> ...

Click to collapse



You can go through http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...le/installing-windows-10-mobile-tech-t3431454


----------



## ssmb212 (Aug 17, 2016)

Stealing_heart said:


> You can go through http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...le/installing-windows-10-mobile-tech-t3431454

Click to collapse



Alright managed to do it, took some trial and error but eventually got everything working, the 950xl info didnt do the trick for me at least it stopped at denim i used the info you provided and i got to update all the way to redstone.

For other users with 1020 those are all the steps i did 

1) did everything mentioned here used exact info and given files http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...le/installing-windows-10-mobile-tech-t3431454
2 updated from cyan to denim then to 10 th2 then to redstone
3) then changed my phone info back to its regular one (save previous info somewhere)
4)hard reset the phone Pres power button + volume down, release power button after vibration, keep holding volume down until exclamation mark appears, connect charger, press volume up volume down power button volume down in that order.
5) After i got in i choosed language and i updated all apps,cortana language pack etc
6) installed missing system apps using the qr codes from here https://translate.googleusercontent...-2089/&usg=ALkJrhgwT1n_OZfXBy1mIOmlWcvTfbQFsw
7) used this method to repair glance screen http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...-rs1-build-t3319375/post67795323#post67795323

Phone now has redstone latest build 100% all functions working as much as i can tell and everything runs smooth as smooth as it was back on 8.1.

Good luck to everyone and a big thanks to  Stealing_heart ! for his awesome guide and avn128 for replying to my problem.


----------



## zagiame (Dec 30, 2016)

ssmb212 said:


> Alright managed to do it, took some trial and error but eventually got everything working, the 950xl info didnt do the trick for me at least it stopped at denim i used the info you provided and i got to update all the way to redstone.
> 
> For other users with 1020 those are all the steps i did
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hello, can you share info how to manage to use the Lumia Camera App on the RS1 Update? 
I bought Lumia 1020 yesterday and updated it to the last officially released W10 Update and did hard reset after that. 
After the hard reset I am the Lumia Camera app was deleted and there is no option installing it from the store, however I did found some xap files with the Lumia Camera but after installing it the app says that I need Lumia Denim Update to use the app, and after it the app closes. 
And about the Glance Screen can you copy just the info we need from the link you gave, because the topic is filled with information and really I couldn't find the right info how to enable the Glance Screen on my Lumia 1020.


----------



## iphonedaddy (Apr 27, 2017)

ssmb212 said:


> 3) then changed my phone info back to its regular one (save previous info somewhere)
> Phone now has redstone latest build 100% all functions working as much as i can tell and everything runs smooth as smooth as it was back on 8.1.

Click to collapse



Is there any disadvantage to leaving the Registry Settings as the 950, instead of setting them back to the Lumia 1020? The Lumia Camera app "pro" features are all now supported in the standard Windows Camera App, and you can't even download the Lumia Camera app anymore.  I would guess that was the only reason to change the Registry Settings back.


----------



## uiqjirka (Apr 27, 2017)

Windows Camera App is horrible. It uses other algorithm compared to Lumia Camera and the photographs are much worse than those from Lumia Camera.


----------



## iphonedaddy (Apr 28, 2017)

uiqjirka said:


> Windows Camera App is horrible. It uses other algorithm compared to Lumia Camera and the photographs are much worse than those from Lumia Camera.

Click to collapse



That really stinks, but I think I'd rather have Windows Mobile 10, and hope that we can eventually use the Lumia Camera app at some point in the future.  Admittedly, I haven't tried taking any photos with the Windows Camera app, yet, so I haven't seen how much worse they are.  It seems all the "pro" controls are still there at least.  If the algorithm they use stinks, then I guess the pro controls won't matter.  Ah well.

Actually, looking at some comparisons between the two camera apps, it seems like the major difference is in color saturation, to my untrained eyes.  The Windows Camera app photos seems to be more realistic, while the Lumia Camera ones are a bit more saturated/colorful.  At least from what I can tell from the comparisons on this site

Now that I think about it, tomorrow I will be receiving my second Lumia 1020, which I bought for parts, but is fully functional.  Since it will still be running Windows 8.1, I might do some comparison shots between the Windows Camera app (WM10) on one Lumia 1020, vs. the Lumia Camera app (WM81) on the second one.


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 28, 2017)

iphonedaddy said:


> Is there any disadvantage to leaving the Registry Settings as the 950XL, instead of setting them back to the Lumia 1020? The Lumia Camera app are all now supported in the standard Windows Camera App, and you can't even download the Lumia Camera app anymore.  I would guess that was the only reason to change the Registry Settings back.

Click to collapse



Stop doing what every tutorial says about changing the phone registry to 950 XL. What you have to do is change the registry to a device compatible with the new updates and more important with *SIMILAR SPECS AS YOURS*. Changing to 950XL if it doesn't have similar specs will end up having registry keys and settings not corresponding to your device, the perfomance is not perfomancewise because you are getting the wrongest values possibles missmatching your device specs. About the Lumia Camera, what you have to do is hard reset and when the phone installs lumia camera *DON'T let it update* meaning deactivate automatic updates for apps (*See attachment*). Leave it with the violet icon. Update it manually until 4.9 or so, if you do update it to 5.0 or more, the icon will change to BLUE and that means deactivated app for older devices.


----------



## iphonedaddy (Apr 28, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> Stop doing what every tutorial says about changing the phone registry to 950 XL. What you have to do is change the registry to a device compatible with the new updates and more important with *SIMILAR SPECS AS YOURS*.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply. For clarification, I tweaked the registry around to a 830 to get from 8.1 to 10 (Anniversary). Then I changed the registry settings to 950 (950XL was a typo), so I could get further updates, and finally switched back to the Release Preview ring, and before getting the last few updates, changed the registry back to the original Lumia 1020 values, and then installed the last few updates. I'm not seeing any ill effects so far. _Note: I did a soft reset via Power + Volume Down after each set of registry settings._



xxJMarian said:


> About the Lumia Camera, what you have to do is hard reset and when the phone installs lumia camera *DON'T let it update* meaning deactivate automatic updates for apps (*See attachment*). Leave it with the violet icon. Update it manually until 4.9 or so, if you do update it to 5.0 or more, the icon will change to BLUE and that means deactivated app for older devices.

Click to collapse



Ok. Are you sure the Lumia camera app will get installed after doing a hard reset? Even if the phone is already running WM10?  I've never done a hard reset on this phone, so I'm not sure how that process works. Everything is working fine right now, other than being stuck with the Windows Camera app, so I'm a bit reluctant to try it.


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 28, 2017)

iphonedaddy said:


> Thanks for your reply. For clarification, I tweaked the registry around to a 830 to get from 8.1 to 10 (Anniversary). Then I changed the registry settings to 950 (950XL was a typo), so I could get further updates, and finally switched back to the Release Preview ring, and before getting the last few updates, changed the registry back to the original Lumia 1020 values, and then installed the last few updates. I'm not seeing any ill effects so far. _Note: I did a soft reset via Power + Volume Down after each set of registry settings._
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Are you sure the Lumia camera app will get installed after doing a hard reset? Even if the phone is already running WM10?  I've never done a hard reset on this phone, so I'm not sure how that process works. Everything is working fine right now, other than being stuck with the Windows Camera app, so I'm a bit reluctant to try it.

Click to collapse



One of my devices is Lumia 635, it has w10m but everytime i hard reset i get lumia camera, here maps, here transit, nokia account, and many other old apps from 8.1, those are set to install after a hard reset so, if you had lumia camera by stock when it was 8.1, you should get it if you hard reset. My situation was, i was w10m insider, then got out, i didn't change any registry values to get w10m... My device updates everytime the SO gets an update.


----------



## iphonedaddy (Apr 28, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> One of my devices is Lumia 635, it has w10m but everytime i hard reset i get lumia camera, here maps, here transit, nokia account, and many other old apps from 8.1, those are set to install after a hard reset so, if you had lumia camera by stock when it was 8.1, you should get it if you hard reset. My situation was, i was w10m insider, then got out, i didn't change any registry values to get w10m... My device updates everytime the SO gets an update.

Click to collapse



So, I could not get any of the _*Hard-Reset*_ key combinations to work, so I did a _*Factory Reset*_ via the _*Settings / About / Factory Reset*_ option, instead.  When going through the initial setup after the reset, I made sure to not connect to any WiFi, so I could change the MS Store setting to not automatically update apps.  During the setup process, the phone installed some Nokia apps, but not all of them.  Once I was able to get into the phone, it listed AT&T and Nokia apps (including Nokia Camera, and HERE) as _Pending_ installation.  I enabled WiFi, and they all installed.  So, now I have the Nokia Camera app, again, and also am still on the latest Windows Mobile 10 build!  

*tldr: Doing a Factory Reset wiped out all my data, but I did get the Nokia Camera app, back!*  I was also able to update the Nokia Camera app to the Lumia Camera app (v4.10).  The Windows Camera app also shows an update in the MS Store, but I am not going to install it, because I fear that will replace the Lumia Camera app.


----------



## dxdy (Apr 28, 2017)

iphonedaddy said:


> *tldr: Doing a Factory Reset wiped out all my data, but I did get the Nokia Camera app, back!*  I was also able to update the Nokia Camera app to the Lumia Camera app (v4.10).  The Windows Camera app also shows an update in the MS Store, but I am not going to install it, because I fear that will replace the Lumia Camera app.

Click to collapse



but nokia apps is useless because you can run Nokia Camera app but camera still use Windows Camera app instead...


----------



## iphonedaddy (Apr 28, 2017)

dxdy said:


> but nokia apps is useless because you can run Nokia Camera app but camera still use Windows Camera app instead...

Click to collapse



Good to know, thanks!  

When I installed the *Lumia Camera App update (v4.10.0.6 is what was installed via the MS Store Update)*, it _maybe_ replaced the *Nokia Camera App*.  I say _maybe_ because after it installed the Lumia Camera app update, I no longer had the Nokia Camera app, however I still had both the Lumia and Microsoft Camera apps.  

When I start up the Lumia Camera app, it looks like the one I had in 8.1, with the "smart sequence" feature, and even the original tutorial on how to use all of the features and everything.  

I have the original Lumia Capture modes, as well, which were *not* available in the Windows Camera app:

*Capture mode*
* JPEG (5 MP)
* JPEG (5 MP + 38 MP)
* JPEG (5 MP) + DNG (38 MP)

One issue I did find, is that with the Camera Grip adapter on the phone, long-pressing the shutter button actually starts up the Windows Camera app.   *To fix this*, I just went into *Settings / Devices / Default Camera* and changed the default camera from *Camera to Lumia Camera*.  I actually ended up having the Windows & Lumia Camera apps both running side-by-side on the phone, so they are both definitely on there.

Had one more issue with the phone! I went to play some music using Groove, and got an error that no audio/speaker device was found. *To fix this*, I did a soft reset (hold down _Volume Down + Power_ until the phone vibrates, then let go of both buttons.

So, I now have Windows Mobile 10 (10.0.15063.251) running on my Lumia 1020, and have both the Lumia Camera app (4.10.0.6) and the Windows Camera app.  So far, everything on the phone appears to be running great. _I don't understand why Microsoft doesn't officially support this..._


----------



## marianodelfino (Apr 28, 2017)

iphonedaddy said:


> Good to know, thanks!
> 
> When I installed the *Lumia Camera App update (v4.10.0.6 is what was installed via the MS Store Update)*, it _maybe_ replaced the *Nokia Camera App*.  I say _maybe_ because after it installed the Lumia Camera app update, I no longer had the Nokia Camera app, however I still had both the Lumia and Microsoft Camera apps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad it worked, enjoy!


----------



## iphonedaddy (Apr 28, 2017)

xxJMarian said:


> Glad it worked, enjoy!

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help!


----------



## phatwin2004 (Jan 5, 2020)

iphonedaddy said:


> Good to know, thanks!
> 
> When I installed the *Lumia Camera App update (v4.10.0.6 is what was installed via the MS Store Update)*, it _maybe_ replaced the *Nokia Camera App*.  I say _maybe_ because after it installed the Lumia Camera app update, I no longer had the Nokia Camera app, however I still had both the Lumia and Microsoft Camera apps.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



pls help me send file set up win phone 10 to my Lumina 1020 APAC, i need it. thanks.


----------

